# crank sensor



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

for some reason the engine light comes on then goes of. when it comes on it might stay on for an hr or 2. i scanned it and it says crank sensor. ya think its on the way out or maybe the wire? car sarts up nice when its cold. a little slugish starting when hot


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd inspect the wiring and if all is good, I might just replace the sensor.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Before I get jammed up here.....

***THIS HAPPENED ON MY WIFE'S NISSAN***

Her car started acting up when it was warm....I.E. driving on the highway....it would miss....then it just died. Set for 5 minutes started right up and drove fine. Thought not much of it, until it happened to die when she was on the highway. Got to side of road, set for 5 minutes and started up again, limped it to work, and sent it to the garage we use. It came back that it was the crank sensor....we replaced that and the cam sensor and we've never had another problem.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

will it also affect the trac lock off light? it goes on and off also. sometimes with the crank sensor and sometimes by itself


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Other then the outright dying once the car was hot, it ran fine....nothing other then just dead. Again, this was on my wife's Nissan, so the electronics most likely are different, but it sure sounds like what happened in my wife's car....sounds like you are pretty early on, I'm positive hers was happening WAY before she actually told me about it.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

now my tps light went on. god damm. maybe the tune has something to do with it? i just had it tuned and a new tranny installed with a tune


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

tps light?? the new GTO has a dash light for the Throttle Position Switch?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

sory. my engine light went on and i scaned it and it said tps. today the car almost didnt start


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

your going to love this. i went to virginia and my car died out there. i was still getting the engine light comming on indicating crank. but also tps, and then smart alternator. took it to a shop close by. they found that the alternator died but that the computer wasnt sending sygnals to the alternator. i had to tow it to my tuner wich was the one that said if the car is running ok for now, just drive it , bring it back in a week untill he gets back. my question now is. can a tune mess up an alternator? could it be a bad ground wire? or because the car idles rough because of the cam , can the welds come loose or crack in the ecm? ALSO. is there an ecm thats made to take heat and vibration due to a loopy cam. what a weekend for me . thanks guys. i think after i fix it , im going to sell her. im tired. i think i'll get an old car with just motor ,tranny, rear end ac. no computer. with at least 400 to the rear


----------

